# Musty smell



## TnMtngirl (Jun 30, 2002)

I stored my white leather summer shoes in a cardboard barrel ,now both pair are so musty smelling I cant wear them.I have cleaned them with soap and water left them in the hot sun for days the smell is still there,even closed them up in a plastic bag with potpourii no luck.Any ideas will be used !!Help please I need to wear them.


----------



## Tilly (Oct 16, 2007)

Try putting baking soda in them, put in a ziplock bag, then into the freezer for a couple of days. Don't know why this works, but it does.......

Tilly


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

Try using those sneaker balls with the activated charcoal in them? It's the same stuff used in your fish tank filter and it works great! Just throw them in a bag with the charcoal balls and leave them for a week or so. Then set them out in the sun. After that, they should be fine!

Also-have you cleaned the outside of them? The leather will hold smells too.


----------



## TnMtngirl (Jun 30, 2002)

Thanks for the ideas,I will put them in the freezer with soda today,then the charcoal if all else fails.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

Ninn said:


> Try using those sneaker balls with the activated charcoal in them? It's the same stuff used in your fish tank filter and it works great! Just throw them in a bag with the charcoal balls and leave them for a week or so. Then set them out in the sun. After that, they should be fine!
> 
> Also-have you cleaned the outside of them? The leather will hold smells too.


Charcoal biquettes (sp?) work well also. Don't use the "quick lite" kind.

I've used Fabreeze for mouse pee smell and it works well, although I don't know if you can use it on leather.


----------



## AlyCarm (Nov 12, 2008)

the freezer works b/c the bacteria dies when exposed to the cold temps. During winter, I make a habit of setting shoes outside for a few days (in a snow-proof box  ). Summertime, into the freezer they go!!


----------

